# mp3 to wav, rauschen entsteht



## countryqt30 (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe gerade eine mp3 zu ner wav datei konvertiert und musste traurig feststellen,
dass nun rauschen zu hoeren ist.
Die "theoretischen" daten sind alle gleichgeblieben: 32bit, 44100 hz, stereo.

Ich nutze Audacity. (Was nutzt ihr?)

Gibts da tipps, wie man das vermeiden kann und wie kommts ueberhaupt dazu?


----------



## Smylie2 (8. August 2011)

Selbe Problem hier.
Habe jetzt lange an der Rauschreduzierung gearbeitet und doch ist sie nach dem konvertieren zu .wav wieder da. 

(Ebenfalls Audacity benutzt).


----------

